# Self Defense Night Stand



## Richard King (Aug 19, 2007)

Why didn't I think of this?

http://www.jamesmcadam.co.uk/portfolio_html/sb_table.html


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 19, 2007)

So much simpler/safer to have a GUN.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Aug 19, 2007)

I think a criminal would have a belly laugh prior to grabbing the bat from your hand and beating you with it.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh I already got the guns.

I just want something to go all Gladiator on him first. But you are right. It would be hard to stop laughing myself.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 19, 2007)

I especially admire the shield. Wasn't this already addressed 500 years ago when firearms really came into their own? If I was a criminal, I'd be laughing too.


----------



## govols (Aug 20, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I especially admire the shield. Wasn't this already addressed 500 years ago when firearms really came into their own? If I was a criminal, I'd be laughing too.



That's the best time to shoot him!


----------



## SemperWife (Aug 20, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I think a criminal would have a belly laugh prior to grabbing the bat from your hand and beating you with it.



I agree! Not to mention, by the time you actually took the tray off and armed yourself with the bat, the criminal would more than likely already have done some damage.

I taught a Rape Aggression Defense class a few years back. While weapons are not discouraged, it is ultimately better to know how to defend yourself without a bat or a gun. Both can be taken from you and then what are you left with.......If its a burglary, you just lost the table you dished out some nice money for and more than likely won't have the money to replace it.


----------

